# BeefMaster???



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

haveing grown up in the heart of cattle and wheat country in Kansas i know some little bit about cattle, when i was in school there was some small talk about the beef master cattle in the south but we never really had any around to know much about them, now i am down in Alabama and i recently saw several adds for some HUGE red BeefMaster bulls for sale down here, and driving around you do see a number of herds like these, 

can yall tell much about them? i am used to Angus, Herford, some Limosine and some few other types of beef cattle, these look like a blend of something to me but they are calling for $3500+ for these bulls


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

KSALguy said:


> haveing grown up in the heart of cattle and wheat country in Kansas i know some little bit about cattle, when i was in school there was some small talk about the beef master cattle in the south but we never really had any around to know much about them, now i am down in Alabama and i recently saw several adds for some HUGE red BeefMaster bulls for sale down here, and driving around you do see a number of herds like these,
> 
> can yall tell much about them? i am used to Angus, Herford, some Limosine and some few other types of beef cattle, these look like a blend of something to me but they are calling for $3500+ for these bulls


1/2 Brahma, 1/4 Shorthorn, and 1/4 Hereford if I;m not mistaken. i used to have lot of it in my herd. Great calving ease, good milkers, but make big cows, calves are growthy but will have horns to deal with and buyers around here don't like them too much. I now have only a trace of beefmaster in the herd, which I kind a like say no more than a 1/4 to 1/8th. Just my 2 cents


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

From their web site Beefmaster Breeders United Ã¢â¬Â¢ The Cowman's Choice

_"The Beefmaster breed originated in 1954 based on a 3-way cross between Hereford, Shorthorn and Brahman cattle. Our founder, Tom Lasater, selected these cattle on the &#8220;Six Essentials&#8221; of disposition, fertility, weight, conformation, milk production, and hardiness. "_


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

how well do they compete in the sale barn or feed lot simply due to the Brahma influence and red color? are they worth 3500+ for a breeding bull for the average beef producer?


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

KSALguy said:


> are they worth 3500+ for a breeding bull for the average beef producer?


Bigger is not necessarily better. Non black is not necessarily bad. 

Oops, out of time.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

These type do well in hot climates in our area of virginia the black cattle bring a better price a couple years ago any other color was severly discounted up to 50% less per pound .but now there is not to much differince horned cattle always bring less .


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I like them a lot, but have never owned one because they are spendy. What they are good for is range cattle. A lot of the breeds that are raised in farm situations don't do well in the 40 MPH cow areas. Beef Master and Range Herefords would be my only choice for that situation.

For those of you back east, a 40 MPH cow is a cow that has to move at 40 mph in order to cover enough territory to get enough to eat.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A big bull, of any beef breed is worth $2,000. just for slaughter. $3,500 shouldn't be too bad for something of high quality.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Maybe best to stick with the breeds your neighbors have proven that are adaptable to your area.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

When the inexperienced cattle buyers buy exotic, heritage or other uncommon breed, they often times get the culls from several states away. Better to stick to breeds common to your area. The inexperienced can therefore buy local cull cattle.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Having raised Beefmaster along side Angus/Angus cross cattle I will say this:

They make excellent mama cows, which do get large, and require lots of groceries. My 50%-75% Beefmaster cows averaged over 1250 lbs.(many weighed 1400+ when sold) My Angus cows average 950 lbs.

The calves grow well and make excellent beef. 

Another down side and the big one in my experience is the discount when sold because of the rainbow colors. One year I had two groups of steers that avg. 700 lbs when sold. The Angus brought $25 cwt more than the beefmasters. $175 per head is a lot to leave on the table.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Show too much ear, dewlap and sheath to bring top dollar around here and they dock pretty hard for horns. As already said they are just too dang big, I would much rather have 2 800 pound cows than one of those 1400-1500# monsters.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

KSALguy
I raised Beefmaster cattle will complete with other cattle in the sale barn. My father and I purchased one of the first beefmaster bulls to be brought here in pickens county in the early 1970's. Calves will be small but hit the ground gaining. You have both polled and horn lines, on the rail they will be choice plus at around 1400 # live weight. They can take care of them selves if furnished good pasture, just salt and mineral, but can do well on marginal pasture with supplemental feed. . We raised them for almost 20yrs before we sold our herd for health reasons with my father. I crossed the bulls on Hereford and Angus cows , black baldies, it will put just enough ear on them to stand the heat here in Alabama. My 2 cents


----------

